# San Diego Riders????????



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone riden in the Mt. Woodson area???
Is there anything worth riding???
I'm going to be in the area for a wedding and was going to try to get a few miles in while I am in town...

Thanks for any info!!!


----------

